# Bottle baby



## KDelatorre (Oct 15, 2017)

I have a 9 month old female goat but I just got a bottle baby and he has runny green poop and I’m worried what should I do?? I need help!! He is a week old today.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What are you feeding him? What did he have before you got him?


----------



## KDelatorre (Oct 15, 2017)

ksalvagno said:


> What are you feeding him? What did he have before you got him?


DuMor goat kid milk replacer is what he has ate from what the people I got him from says that's what they was feeding him.


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

I don't know how much help this is, my experience with milk replacer hasn't been the best. You have to mix it the exact same way every time or they will get upset tummys. And I just dont think it has the best nutrition.

But if that is what he is on and what you are going to feed him, just make sure it is consistent. And make sure he has a scheduled feeding laid out so you know how much and how often he needs it. Make sure you aren't over feeding him, because they are always going to act hungry.

Checking for worms, cocci, and anemia is good too. But I think in this case it is most likely from diet.


----------



## KDelatorre (Oct 15, 2017)

GaGoats2017 said:


> I don't know how much help this is, my experience with milk replacer hasn't been the best. You have to mix it the exact same way every time or they will get upset tummys. And I just dont think it has the best nutrition.
> 
> But if that is what he is on and what you are going to feed him, just make sure it is consistent. And make sure he has a scheduled feeding laid out so you know how much and how often he needs it. Make sure you aren't over feeding him, because they are always going to act hungry.
> 
> Checking for worms, cocci, and anemia is good too. But I think in this case it is most likely from diet.


Okay thank you very much


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

DuMor milk replacer is not a good replacer. You would be better off to slowly change him over to whole milk.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

In the past I also had better luck adding a little extra water to it, but then I had a bad outcome, and it just so happened to be with dumor, and I don't care how crazy I look going to the store buying gallons and gallons of milk I won't use formula again. I have always been 100% happy with the outcome of whole milk by the way. Never had any scours or even better no one has ever died on me either


----------



## KDelatorre (Oct 15, 2017)

ksalvagno said:


> DuMor milk replacer is not a good replacer. You would be better off to slowly change him over to whole milk.


Okay thank you


----------



## KDelatorre (Oct 15, 2017)

Jessica84 said:


> In the past I also had better luck adding a little extra water to it, but then I had a bad outcome, and it just so happened to be with dumor, and I don't care how crazy I look going to the store buying gallons and gallons of milk I won't use formula again. I have always been 100% happy with the outcome of whole milk by the way. Never had any scours or even better no one has ever died on me either


Thank you very much and he don't sleep good!!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

If he is not sleeping well, he is either uncomfortable in his tummy, cold, or may be hungry. Weigh him - we can point you to how much he should be eating at this age - and he should be getting at least 4 feedings per day. Also make sure his temperature is ok. Take it rectally - it should be between 101.5 - 103.5. Do NOT feed him if he has a low temperature, rather work on getting him warmed up.
Bottle babies are so very cute, but also quite fragile at this age. Good luck, we would love to see some pics!


----------



## KDelatorre (Oct 15, 2017)

I will weigh him and check his temperature in the morning and let you know what it is


----------



## KDelatorre (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Definitely get him on whole cows milk asap. It's probably the replacer that's causing him problems. He is adorable


----------



## KDelatorre (Oct 15, 2017)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Definitely get him on whole cows milk asap. It's probably the replacer that's causing him problems. He is adorable


I will thank you


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

So sweet! He is precious! Hoping the whole milk will get him feeling better, that's what I raise mine on also.


----------



## KDelatorre (Oct 15, 2017)

GaGoats2017 said:


> So sweet! He is precious! Hoping the whole milk will get him feeling better, that's what I raise mine on also.


Do I warm up the whole milk??


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes. Should be pretty warm. Slightly warmer than for a human baby. Don't warm the milk in the microwave. Do it the old fashioned way in hot but not boiling water.


----------



## KDelatorre (Oct 15, 2017)

ksalvagno said:


> Yes. Should be pretty warm. Slightly warmer than for a human baby. Don't warm the milk in the microwave. Do it the old fashioned way in hot but not boiling water.


Okay thank you.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Squirt the milk on your inside forearm. If you can't feel the temp or it's a bit warm, it's good!


----------



## KDelatorre (Oct 15, 2017)

goatblessings said:


> If he is not sleeping well, he is either uncomfortable in his tummy, cold, or may be hungry. Weigh him - we can point you to how much he should be eating at this age - and he should be getting at least 4 feedings per day. Also make sure his temperature is ok. Take it rectally - it should be between 101.5 - 103.5. Do NOT feed him if he has a low temperature, rather work on getting him warmed up.
> Bottle babies are so very cute, but also quite fragile at this age. Good luck, we would love to see some pics!


How to weigh him??


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

If you just have a regular scale for yourself, you can weigh yourself and then weigh yourself again while holding him and find the difference


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

We have an electronic scale ( the ones that are used for the dogs inside the vets office) you can normally get them at a feed and supply store for about 50 - $100.


----------



## kathy_ (Mar 10, 2017)

It would also help to get some probiotics and electrolytes wouldn’t hurt to give him a little Pepto to coat his little tummy. Good luck.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

I found a recipie for kids w/ scours on the internet. I don't know if it works. Sorry if you can't read the handwriting.


----------

